# Question about Pricing



## dkrice27 (Jan 17, 2006)

i have a gentleman that has about 17,000 sq ft of yard, and it consists of a lot of trimming, he wants it to look like a carpet whenever it gets finished.....i was thinking 125 everytime its mowed...what do you all think?


----------



## NasConst_land (Nov 28, 2005)

For us it would really depend on how long we are there.. if we have to mow it with a different mower then a regular Z-turn mower such as a grasshopper and if u would be receiving fetilization, spring and fall clean up and mulch contracts to go with it. For the size and if he wants it kept up well I would say that would be fair.


----------



## mattk1895 (Jan 14, 2006)

What kind of time are you looking at spending. To ask if that price sounds right is assuming that everybody's cost of doing bus. are the same. If you can make money at the $125, then it is a good price. If you are not making money, then look at it again. You may need $35 per hour, where I need $50 so I can't give you a honest answer. Just my $.02


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

dkrice27 said:


> i have a gentleman that has about 17,000 sq ft of yard, and it consists of a lot of trimming, he wants it to look like a carpet whenever it gets finished.....i was thinking 125 everytime its mowed...what do you all think?





125 sounds good....but you said there is a lot of trimming?? how much are you talking? and he wants it to look like carpet when your done? Well you might be cutting twice a week or more if lots of rain is expected. You may also be bagging it to get the appearance that he wants so you may need to charge accordingly.


----------

